# What is the name of the instrument we can hear at?



## AdamS (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi

I do not know to read a partition but I can easily reproduce a song I heard.

I am sure I got the perfect pitch because of songs my parents used to listen when I was a child. I was subjugated by the instruments and was listinning tho them very attentively.

I would like to know the name of the instrument that we can hear at:

0:43
0:48
0:52
=> 



?

It looks like some kind of flute but which flute ?


----------



## AdamS (Jun 22, 2017)

Nobody ? ?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

AdamS said:


> Nobody ? ?


I listen twice but I haven't got a clue, sorry.


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

Sounds like a recorder to me.


----------



## AdamS (Jun 22, 2017)

Thank you or you answers.

But it sounds too high pitched for a recorder/flûte.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Piccolo recorder?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Triangle thru a wah wah pedal


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

AdamS said:


> Thank you or you answers.
> 
> But it sounds too high pitched for a recorder/flûte.





Art Rock said:


> Piccolo recorder?


Wiki mentions a soprano recorder, aka descant, and says it's only the third smallest. So I'm thinking they get into the dog whistle range. Seriously, whatever that is, it sounds too weak to be a piccolo (flute), which is why my vote is recorder, of whichever high variety.


----------



## AdamS (Jun 22, 2017)

Thank you very much!

It could be a piccolo flute :






Or a soprano recorder :






Difficult to say since two piccolo flutes can have different sound, but they are alike


----------



## AdamS (Jun 22, 2017)

Piccolo flute :


----------



## Ralphus (Nov 13, 2016)

It sounds like a fife (or a similar wooden pipe).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

It sounds like a wooden type of small flute, something ethnic probably.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

AdamS said:


> Piccolo flute :


Hah! I actually really liked that piece! I wanna learn it now, and put it on my next solo recital. Thanks for the share! :lol:


----------

